# pull down carrier text



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

been searching for a bit and i cant seem to find an answer. i just got my nexus 7, unlocked it and loaded CWM. booted back up and connected to wifi and loaded my gmal account. on the pull down notification bar where the carrier text normally is, it shows my routers SSID....

wtf? bug? intentional? can i change it?


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

intentional, since you are not on a carrier, and if so, how since there are no GSM/CDMA radios in the device. im sure it is changeable like several other options, are once you are rooted


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

NO CARRIER

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

dansan said:


> been searching for a bit and i cant seem to find an answer. i just got my nexus 7, unlocked it and loaded CWM. booted back up and connected to wifi and loaded my gmal account. on the pull down notification bar where the carrier text normally is, it shows my routers SSID....
> 
> wtf? bug? intentional? can i change it?


You can change it by changing your router's SSID


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nhat said:


> You can change it by changing your router's SSID


Lol this!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Patience as ROMs will have it

sent from my 7 bulge in my pants


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine (unrooted, stock) shows it too, I actually think it's kinda cool personally.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> Mine (unrooted, stock) shows it too, I actually think it's kinda cool personally.


Yeah I prefer it this way honestly. Especially when around a bunch of open networks nice to know wtf I'm connected to.


----------



## FranzVz (Jul 19, 2011)

If we're rooted, but on stock, can we edit a file to change this?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

FranzVz said:


> If we're rooted, but on stock, can we edit a file to change this?


You would have to edit the eri.xml file in the framework-res.apk. But I would just wait. This feature will be added to most ROMs very soon I imagine.


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> You would have to edit the eri.xml file in the framework-res.apk. But I would just wait. This feature will be added to most ROMs very soon I imagine.


Think this could be done in SystemUI? Maybe set visibility to gone and add our own textview?

You could definitely wrap it in a framelayout and throw your own textview over it, but that might be messy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

